# [SOLVED] Westell (Netgear) 6200 Modem and WRT54G Wireless Router



## BelchFire (Dec 14, 2004)

.... don't seem to want to play nicely together. I tried the PPPoe solution found on DSLreports but that only knocked out the internet connection on the modem and I had to do a factory reset to get the modem back on-line.

Through searching the forums here, I found this solution for networking a Westell 6100 to the WRT54G and wanted to ask it if was the appropriate solution for the 6200 as well.

If so, (please be patient with me, I have almost NO networking experience) which would be considered the "primary router" and which would be considered the "secondary router" in this case?

TIA,
BelchFire


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Westell (Netgear) 6200 Modem and WRT54G Wireless Router*

as they are two routers - assume you have not bridged the modem 

then connecting two routers together as your link 
the primary would be the one connected to the broadband service 
so the westell


----------



## BelchFire (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: Westell (Netgear) 6200 Modem and WRT54G Wireless Router*



etaf said:


> as they are two routers - assume you have not bridged the modem


Actually, I was unable to find a passthrough setting, so the PPPoe setting (as I understood it) was an attempt to bridge it? And it didn't work, nor could I get back into the modem, so I had to factory reset in order to try anything again.

Is it safe to try the linked instructions (for the 6100) on the 6200 and treat the modem (6200) as the primary router?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Westell (Netgear) 6200 Modem and WRT54G Wireless Router*

plug a PC into the westell router and post back an ipconfig /all here

do a powercycle



*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 30 seconds.
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## BelchFire (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: Westell (Netgear) 6200 Modem and WRT54G Wireless Router*

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : dell-8538b72e20

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : netgear.com

MfQ7CUNUCiQ1FVphF+

APpEP5Kuiyk



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : netgear.com

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-0E-4C-C6

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 74.179.189.1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, April 13, 2012 6:07:41 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, April 14, 2012 6:07:41 PM



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : MfQ7CUNUCiQ1FVphF+

APpEP5Kuiyk

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-77-A7-5E-D9

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.101

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, April 13, 2012 6:11:14 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, April 14, 2012 6:11:14 PM


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Westell (Netgear) 6200 Modem and WRT54G Wireless Router*

so thats a router IP - and so use the instructions provided by Johnwill and use the WRT54G as the secondary router


----------



## BelchFire (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: Westell (Netgear) 6200 Modem and WRT54G Wireless Router*

Can you tell by the ipconfig information above, what IP number would be appropriate to assign to the wireless router? I've already tried 192.168.0.254 and it was a no go.


----------



## BelchFire (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: Westell (Netgear) 6200 Modem and WRT54G Wireless Router*

Got it!

Leave the Modem set to factory defaults.

Update the WRT54G with any wireless security settings you want and get it "happy".

Change the WRT54G IP to 192.168.1.200 and disable DHCP.

Connect the Modem to a LAN port on the WRT54G.

Surf.

Thanks so much, etaf; I'm a happy camper.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Westell (Netgear) 6200 Modem and WRT54G Wireless Router*

excellent - :4-cheers: thanks for letting us know
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------

